# She Stepped on my Hand!!



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Fossil was perched on a handle of a large wood basket outside her cage, I was feeding her millet spray with one hand and my other hand next to the handle, and I slowly putting the millet spray further and further away until she stepped on to my hand!! I could have done a back flip.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

congrats! thats a big improvement!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow I can tell you have been really working with this bird for a while. Its great to hear the progress you've made Good luck!


----------



## Zhaneel (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations! That's great to hear! I saw your other thread, you've been making such quick progress


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

congratulations


----------

